# Just Got my Rtx 2060 To beat Every RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2060 on this benchmark ......



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

Well all but one RTX 2060 Super and i only have 2points to do it hmmm so close....   VRay Bench


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2022)

Ok what does it do for you in real software? Not a benchmark.


----------



## Kissamies (May 27, 2022)

2060 Super can also be overclocked and then it's once again faster.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2022)

Since the Super is what the GTS used to be. (GF2, GF2 GTS/GTS Pro, GF2Ti, GF2 Ultra) which was based off a Ultra/Ti back then.


----------



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> 2060 Super can also be overclocked and then it's once again faster.


truelol ,  but damn like 208 benchmarks and not one 2060 super was tuned? lol and out of the 400+ 2060s that ran not one was even close to mine hard to believe they all were just stock but more sad than anything 400  RTX2060 cards sitting in undeserving homes....



eidairaman1 said:


> Ok what does it do for you in real software? Not a benchmark.


What does the GPU do for me in real software? Gaming wise it basically runs like a 2060 Super RTX on/off for alot less in cost lol. or was that not the question?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2022)

liquidmeth said:


> truelol ,  but damn like 208 benchmarks and not one 2060 super was tuned? lol and out of the 400+ 2060s that ran not one was even close to mine hard to believe they all were just stock but more sad than anything 400  RTX2060 cards sitting in undeserving homes....
> 
> 
> What does the GPU do for me in real software? Gaming wise it basically runs like a 2060 Super RTX on/off for alot less in cost lol. or was that not the question?


Get some actual game comparisons


----------



## liquidmeth (May 27, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get some actual game comparisons


of what game? for what purpose? u know a GPU benchmark is just the same as a game running, same engine as the game ,  just more taxing and set so all machines run the same test the same way. what would running games do that the benchmark doesn't? im just not sure at what you think you're getting at and I'm sorry if it's obvious and going over my head but really I'm not sure what u getting at and why? if i run any game benchmark the game runs just the same performance as the benchmark indicated , kinda the point....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2022)

liquidmeth said:


> of what game? for what purpose? u know a GPU benchmark is just the same as a game running, same engine as the game ,  just more taxing and set so all machines run the same test the same way. what would running games do that the benchmark doesn't? im just not sure at what you think you're getting at and I'm sorry if it's obvious and going over my head but really I'm not sure what u getting at and why? if i run any game benchmark the game runs just the same performance as the benchmark indicated , kinda the point....


Actual game run not a benchmark per se


----------



## Sithaer (May 27, 2022)

liquidmeth said:


> truelol ,  but damn like 208 benchmarks and not one 2060 super was tuned? lol and out of the 400+ 2060s that ran not one was even close to mine hard to believe they all were just stock but more sad than anything 400  RTX2060 cards sitting in undeserving homes....


What do you mean undeserving?
Not everyone cares about OCing or tweaking of any kind, actually most don't outside of forums/sites like this one.

I also don't OC anything, at best I  undervolt my GPUs for less power usage/heat/fan noise and thats it.


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Actual game run not a benchmark per se


I mean if he wants to chase benchmarks that's legit too.  Who are we to judge?

People race cars that actually do horrible in real world street traffic all the time.


----------



## Bones (May 27, 2022)

If just wanting to try something you can grab this and try it - Older but still useful to compare with. https://hwbot.org/benchmark/unigine_heaven_-_xtreme/
Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 27, 2022)

liquidmeth said:


> of what game? for what purpose? u know a GPU benchmark is just the same as a game running, same engine as the game ,  just more taxing and set so all machines run the same test the same way. what would running games do that the benchmark doesn't? im just not sure at what you think you're getting at and I'm sorry if it's obvious and going over my head but really I'm not sure what u getting at and why? if i run any game benchmark the game runs just the same performance as the benchmark indicated , kinda the point....


Perhaps the point he wants to make, is that a bench result wont quite be the same as prolonged real life gaming scenarios. You could dive into that to learn more about your GPU, benching and how games are not the same as synthetics - because they really are a different beast.

Additionally, overclocks tend to fall apart over time if they are on the edge of what GPUs can push and games present new problems to tackle. Your GPU clock might drop as temps go up. CPU or game logic might hold you back. Etc.

If your point was to boast about scores, you can chew on a LOT more in hardware OC communities for that. A very high OC is special if it runs everything at that OC (usually doesnt). Otherwise its just a benched result. Nvidias GPU Boost is another major factor as it will keep stability by voltage or clock modulation.


----------



## GerKNG (May 27, 2022)

run timespy and post the results.


----------



## r9 (May 27, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok what does it do for you in real software? Not a benchmark.


No real application but his epeen is fully erected. 

Back in the day I think I spent more time in the bios then anything else these days it's just not worth imo especially for the GPUs to gain what like 5% and convince yourself that it's 100% stable as there always be that one game that will tax the gpu differently and cause issues and such so just not worth it.
Thanks to AMD and Ryzen they absolutely killed the CPU overclocking as well by selling overclocked CPU to the max where Intel had no choice to follow.
Anything bellow 10%-15% not worth the time for me.
My two favorites E5200 that I overclocked from 2.5Ghz to 4.5GHz(daily driver) and pushed all the way to 4.8GHz to boot into windows and Athlon II 450 x3 fully unlocked cache and cores to Phenom II x4.
All this nonsense where you can't even push all the cores past the single core boost clocks that just laughable.


----------



## Rithsom (May 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> run timespy and post the results.



I second this. I'd be very impressed if OP could beat my Time Spy high score with his 2060:









						I scored 10 008 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




I'm not trying to be competitive here. It's just that OP is basically asking for criticism, given the outrageous performance claims that he made.


----------



## Bones (May 27, 2022)

r9 said:


> No real application but his epeen is fully erected.
> 
> Back in the day I think I spent more time in the bios then anything else these days it's just not worth imo especially for the GPUs to gain what like 5% and convince yourself that it's 100% stable as there always be that one game that will tax the gpu differently and cause issues and such so just not worth it.
> Thanks to AMD and Ryzen they absolutely killed the CPU overclocking as well by selling overclocked CPU to the max where Intel had no choice to follow.
> ...


I agree.
Bones`s SuperPi - 1M score: 9sec 141ms with a FX-8320


----------

